

Show HN: a new take on a music player. early stage - albertzeyer
https://github.com/albertz/music-player

======
albertzeyer
This music player is different to existing players that it both tries to be
simple and everything is centered around a dynamic playlist.

This is Python together with a small C Python module which depends on ffmpeg
and PortAudio. So it should be pretty portable.

The GUI frontend code is currently OSX/Cocoa only but it was all designed in a
way that other GUI frontends are easy to add.

There is also a downloadable OSX app bundle:
[https://github.com/downloads/albertz/music-
player/MusicPlaye...](https://github.com/downloads/albertz/music-
player/MusicPlayer-0.5.zip)

So far, it has/does:

* plays music from ~/Music ( _.mp3,_.flac, _.ogg,_.wma)

* prefers higher rated music (based on your local iTunes database)

* prefers similar to recently played music (based on genre/tags)

* makes UI notifications on new songs

* support media keys (play/pause, next)

* Last.fm scrobble support

* simple GUI. supports simple editing of playlist. songs can be drag&dropped to it from Finder

* ReplayGain analyzer algorithm with automatic audio volume normalization. it does not just read the metatags. this is actually the only other ReplayGain implementation I know, despite the original one from mp3gain.

